# Water pressure too high blowing hoses



## gwoloshyn (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,
The water pressure in my house is kind of high which I don't mind for the houses water fixtures and that sort of stuff but I keep blowing the garden hose! I tried attaching an inline RV regulator to the copper piping that leads to the faucet outside but it doesn't deliver enough flow to get a good stream of water.

I'm looking for a solution that will allow me to maintain a safe pressure on my hose but also get a high water flow. I was thinking of a heavy duty high pressure hose without a regulator, but I can't be sure that won't blow open because I don't know the exact psi of the plumbing.


----------



## Shawner (Feb 24, 2012)

You might want to get a gauge and check your home's pressure.

If it's too high (usually 45-65 after the PRV), you run the risk of blowing lines inside (dishwasher, toilet, washing machine supply).  

A lot of homes around here have a tee off prior to the PRV that runs to 1 or more outside tap.  Doesn't really help for the garden hose blowing problem, but that might just be a sign of other, possibly bigger problems.


----------



## Speedbump (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you not turn off the valve to the hose and let the pressure off the hose when not in use?  If so, you will probably keep blowing them.  Hoses (not unlike a lot of things these days) aren't made like they used to be.


----------

